# 1983 Pulsar 4 door w/hatchback



## mr pulsar (Mar 4, 2015)

I purchased a 1983 Pulsar last week and need a bit of information please. I was cleaning underneath and one of the straps that hold the front lower control arm ended up in my trash and I need to locate one. Does other nissans or datsuns have the same strap holding the suspension ? I would buy a new one if I could find one, just cant locate one.. Any help will be appreciated greatly.,,Thanks Mark


----------

